# Sample Society November 2013 (Spoilers!)



## evildrporkchop (Oct 21, 2013)

A sneak peek from SS:



Spoiler



A mini Illume candle.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A sneak peek from SS: 

A mini Illume candle.




I just saw this in my email! I'm excited~


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 22, 2013)

I got an email for a free box. Now I have 2 SS,2 BB and 2 ipsy..yikes lol.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 22, 2013)

Subbing for updates!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 22, 2013)

Just in case anyone needed, signed up this month for free with following code. Not sure if it will work again,but figured should share!! Only works with NEW subscribers.

GQCFF7CFHE

On topic, am super excited to try this sub!! And the 

candle
looks great!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 23, 2013)

Excited, I'm always happy to get candles!


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 23, 2013)

They also posted another spoiler on facebook that apparently everyone will be getting!:


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm super excited about the first spoiler!


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with both of the spoilers so far. This is only my 3rd month with Sample Society but it has never let me down so I'm counting on another great month of goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 25, 2013)

November 4th seems SO far away!


----------



## Charity1217 (Oct 27, 2013)

Update


----------



## Brittann (Oct 29, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## kira685 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm thinking about joining SS now that one of my other subs has gone kaboom.. but I'm trying to hold out for a free code or until my money is refunded from the other sub (since I spent it before my no buy, it doesn't count!! haha!) I tried the one posted by @rachelshine unfortunately it didn't seem to work =( so I went ahead and signed up for the beauty bar website hoping they'll email me a SS code too =)

for those ladies who have been subbed for a while - how do you like it compared to ipsy and BB?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking about joining SS now that one of my other subs has gone kaboom.. but I'm trying to hold out for a free code or until my money is refunded from the other sub (since I spent it before my no buy, it doesn't count!! haha!) I tried the one posted by @rachelshine unfortunately it didn't seem to work =( so I went ahead and signed up for the beauty bar website hoping they'll email me a SS code too =)

for those ladies who have been subbed for a while - how do you like it compared to ipsy and BB?

I like it. It does send more skincare, etc than makeup. The brands are good, and there's usually a variety. It isn't the most exciting/fun box but it's always good quality products, the shipping is fast, and they are consistent.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking about joining SS now that one of my other subs has gone kaboom.. but I'm trying to hold out for a free code or until my money is refunded from the other sub (since I spent it before my no buy, it doesn't count!! haha!) I tried the one posted by @rachelshine unfortunately it didn't seem to work =( so I went ahead and signed up for the beauty bar website hoping they'll email me a SS code too =)

for those ladies who have been subbed for a while - how do you like it compared to ipsy and BB?
I don't have BB but I do have ipsy. These are more high end products then you will get with ipsy and I think it's a good variety of what you get. I should also mention I've only been a subscriber for two months.  That being said, with the products usually being more high end I am less likely to buy the actual product even with the $15 off you get with your subscription.  Of course I rarely take advantage of the ipsy deals either.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking about joining SS now that one of my other subs has gone kaboom.. but I'm trying to hold out for a free code or until my money is refunded from the other sub (since I spent it before my no buy, it doesn't count!! haha!) I tried the one posted by @rachelshine unfortunately it didn't seem to work =( so I went ahead and signed up for the beauty bar website hoping they'll email me a SS code too =)

for those ladies who have been subbed for a while - how do you like it compared to ipsy and BB?
Comparison between Sample Society and Ipsy/BirchBox:

-Ipsy: painfully slow, inconsistent shipping, heavy on lower quality makeup, makeup bags each month, constantly repeated brands, promo codes each month, consistently sends 5 products per bag.

-BirchBox: somewhat slow shipping, mix of products month to month (makeup/perfume/skin/hair care etc,), varying degree of product price points (some cheaper stuff, some higher end), lots of box variations so your happiness with your box varies widely (as do the number of products in your box), points!

-Sample Society: Consistent shipping via UPS, more skin care, less makeup, repeated brands/items, high-er end products, $15 off $50 coupon each month, usually small variations between boxes (one or two different products or shades), they usually send 5 or 6 box variations, where Birch has 50-60, Ipsy has oh I don't know around 6-8 variations?


----------



## kira685 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks ladies! The consistent higher end products is what is really appealing to me right now, though I wish they had some kind of point system instead of the discount (that's why I initially went with BB). I have a feeling I'll be signed up by the end of the week lol


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 30, 2013)

I just rejoined Sample Society after taking a hiatus to try some other subs. I can't wait for my November box!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 30, 2013)

5 more days until they start shipping!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just rejoined Sample Society after taking a hiatus to try some other subs. I can't wait for my November box!
I rejoined as well! I liked the service but I cut back on subscriptions for a while and decided to join again.


----------



## amdoerr (Oct 31, 2013)

I've honestly never heard of Sample Society till I was browsing the threads here, and I in no way need another subscription box. But, I decided to join! I have absolutely no clue what to expect, but I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 31, 2013)

Annnnd, I am Box A!


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 31, 2013)

Kit B here!


----------



## mckondik (Oct 31, 2013)

Kit C!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 31, 2013)

Another C


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 31, 2013)

... Aaand another C! Lol! Here's hoping for an otherwise awesome box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 31, 2013)

How do I find which kit I am?


----------



## starlite2nite (Oct 31, 2013)

I am kit A as well.   I wonder how they decide which kit you receive?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 31, 2013)

Kit A!  We know at least 2 items in every kit. Curious what this months variation are, who's going to call SS and get the CSR to spill the beans?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 31, 2013)

Just rejoined Sample Society after a long break, and getting Kit B  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do I find which kit I am?
Look in your order history.

I'm kit A


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Look in your order history.

I'm kit A
Thanks!

I'm kit B.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kit A!  We know at least 2 items in every kit. Curious what this months variation are, who's going to call SS and get the CSR to spill the beans?
haha! I do it EVERY month. they've probably put me on call block by now lol


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 31, 2013)

Yay! I'm Kit A too!


----------



## starlite2nite (Oct 31, 2013)

Jane Iredale Lip Balm

Annick Goutal Eau d' Hadrian

Murad pore minimize

Kit. A


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starlite2nite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jane Iredale Lip Balm

Annick Goutal Eau d' Hadrian

Murad pore minimize

Kit. A
Wow! I hope Kit B is this good. I would LOVE the balm and pore minimizer.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm kit B.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 31, 2013)

Eau d'Hadrien is one of the best summer colognes to be had, bar none! Best all the time, now that I think about it. I'll never turn my nose up at one of those. I like Jane Iredale products all around, so I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 31, 2013)

Kit C for me.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 31, 2013)

Holy Crap! Kit A looks AMAZING. One of those items I have only been able to find at Nordstrom.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 31, 2013)

Super jelly about Annick Goutal! I doubt it's going to be in Kit B, but if it is I'd be super happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 31, 2013)

> Jane Iredale Lip Balm Annick Goutal Eau d' Hadrian Murad pore minimize Kit. A


 Excited about getting Kit A now!


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 31, 2013)

Kit D here :yay:


----------



## Miss Jean (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starlite2nite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jane Iredale Lip Balm

Annick Goutal Eau d' Hadrian

Murad pore minimize

Kit. A
If anyone wants the Annick Goutal and doesn't get it, PM me. I'm super sensitive to smells and I'd be happy to send it someone's way.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 1, 2013)

A word of warning about Annick Goutal. Her fragrances are AMAZING, but she uses REAL oils instead of synthetic. If you're allergic to anything found in nature, you might have an allergic reaction. I did. Maybe it was just the one I tried, but I instantly started having a severe allergy attack. Just be careful.


----------



## Zaichik (Nov 1, 2013)

I have been subscribed to SS for a year now and never received any dupes, this time will be the first time. But the lip balm is great, my other one is coming to an end so I will be happy to get it again. Not a fan of candles, I still did not use the one they sent several months ago though it is pretty small. I am kit A this month.


----------



## carabeth87 (Nov 1, 2013)

This is my first box! Getting box B! Anyone know contents yet?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks like I"m getting Kit A. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first box! Getting box B! Anyone know contents yet?
I'm Kit B as well, so curious to know the contents!


----------



## zuribabyyy (Nov 1, 2013)

Log into your account and click order history


----------



## annifer (Nov 1, 2013)

I just signed up today, and nothing is showing in my Order History yet about what kit I'm getting.  Do any of you know how long that takes?


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up today, and nothing is showing in my Order History yet about what kit I'm getting.  Do any of you know how long that takes?
I ordered mine on Thursday, and mine showed up the next day. I would just keep checking!


----------



## annifer (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered mine on Thursday, and mine showed up the next day. I would just keep checking!
Ok thanks!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 1, 2013)

Just signed up again after taking a break in August. They have great shipping, but I was away and you can't put a hold on it. Kit B for me!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am kit A again woot


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ann, how do you know which Kit you get and what does that mean??


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ann, how do you know which Kit you get and what does that mean??
Go to your order history, it will tell with Kit you are receiving. There are different varieties, each kit will have different samples (minus the two spoilers already posted in this thread, candle &amp; something else).


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ann, thank you so much! I am new to Makeup talk so I appreciate the help! Also new to Popsugar and Sample Society! You are very appreciated! Found out Kit A! What ever that means! LOL


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks Rachal! Thought it was Ann ??? Who answered me. So what ever I said to Ann I say to you! You are appreciated! Thank you! Kit A I am!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks Rachal! Thought it was Ann ??? Who answered me. So what ever I said to Ann I say to you! You are appreciated! Thank you! Kit A I am!
No problem! If you want to know what's in the kit, click below! 



Spoiler



Borghese skin brightening sample (in each kit)

A mini Illume candle (in each kit)

Jane Iredale Lip Balm

Annick Goutal Eau d' Hadrian

Murad pore minimize


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome! Looking forward to getting this kit for the first time! Hope everyone gets great samples. . .thanks Rachel!


----------



## saku (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm Kit B! I want spoileeeeerss!!! LOL it's my first box and I'M SOOOOO EXCITEEEED!


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 2, 2013)

Is Kit A usually the best box? And by best, I mean the one that most people were wanting. 

Or is it random?


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is Kit A usually the best box? And by best, I mean the one that most people were wanting.

Or is it random?
I've been subbed for about a year, I really think the boxes are based on how long you have subbed so that you don't receive duplicates.

And the box letters are pretty random in my experience.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 2, 2013)

I am getting kit c.


----------



## annifer (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm getting Kit B.  I want to know what's in it!


----------



## Zaichik (Nov 4, 2013)

My dashboard has been updated. Kit A. Everything is according to the spoilers.


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 4, 2013)

My box shipped today! Yay! And yes, the spoilers were correct


----------



## mckondik (Nov 4, 2013)

No dashboard update yet for my kit C. Wah!!


----------



## carabeth87 (Nov 4, 2013)

how do you see a dashboard with what's in it


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

how do you see a dashboard with what's in it
https://www.beautybar.com/SampleSociety/Dashboard.qs


----------



## carabeth87 (Nov 4, 2013)

Mines not updated. Im kit b


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, I'm Kit B, but I don't have any information on what Kit B contains yet.  It does say that scheduled delivery is tomorrow, so I think I'm going to be a good girl and actually stop trying to hunt down my spoilers (despite really, REALLY wanting to) and wait the day and have it be a surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Eeek, this will be a first.


----------



## starlite2nite (Nov 4, 2013)

Mine is supposed to be delivered today!   And let me apologize for not hiding my kit a information as a" spoiler".... it was a newbie mistake.  Just SO excited.


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

Haha, this is a spoiler thread!  You don't have to hide it!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, is that your eye or a picture you like?  If you did that makeup, you're amazing.


----------



## starlite2nite (Nov 4, 2013)

Wish I was that talented!   Just picked one of the avatar choices.  And...I read the shipping wrong,  I won't get my box until next week.  Sigh.


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starlite2nite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wish I was that talented!   Just picked one of the avatar choices.  And...I read the shipping wrong,  I won't get my box until next week.  Sigh.
Awww, I'm sorry.  I'll share what comes in my Kit B tomorrow, if I actually get it tomorrow.  Shipping on all my sub boxes is so wonky.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What area of the country are you in?  Maybe that has some influence over delivery dates or shipping times.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm supposed to get mine on Thursday #impatient!! Can't wait to smell the candle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biskies (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm supposed to get mine on Thursday #impatient!! Can't wait to smell the candle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hahaha me too!!  I think it's so weird that I am excited about the beauty box I'm getting mostly because I want to smell the candle.


----------



## queenpans (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi everybody, I'm new to this site, this is my first posting.

I just rejoined Sample Society this past month and my first box is the November box. Has anybody had problems yet? My dashboard hasn't updated yet it says I'm getting Kit C and it also says that the box shipped and would arrive on Monday, Nov. 4th, which was yesterday. Haven't gotten it yet. Have of any of you had the same problem or know what might be going on? Is the website correct or are they having problems?


----------



## annifer (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenpans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everybody, I'm new to this site, this is my first posting.

I just rejoined Sample Society this past month and my first box is the November box. Has anybody had problems yet? My dashboard hasn't updated yet it says I'm getting Kit C and it also says that the box shipped and would arrive on Monday, Nov. 4th, which was yesterday. Haven't gotten it yet. Have of any of you had the same problem or know what might be going on? Is the website correct or are they having problems?
November will be my first box and I'm getting Kit B, mine also says I should of gotten it yesterday and I haven't.  I'm guessing it's just a mistake.  They were suppose to start shipping yesterday.


----------



## carabeth87 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mine says it went out today. Kit b


----------



## biskies (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  November will be my first box and I'm getting Kit B, mine also says I should of gotten it yesterday and I haven't.  I'm guessing it's just a mistake.  They were suppose to start shipping yesterday.
Yeah, I'm not really sure what is going on with their shipping estimates.  Mine originally said that delivery was scheduled on November 4th.  I was excited all weekend about it.  Then yesterday, it changed to read that it was scheduled for delivery on November 5th.  I figured, okay, it's a day off, I'll live.  Toady, the page showed a UPS tracking number instead of an estimated delivery date.  When I tracked it, it showed that it was mailed today.  I think their shipping information is just a little messed up.  Oh well, it's my first month and, frankly, I think I was more annoyed at the fact that my October Glossybox didn't arrive until November than I am about getting my November Sample Society box a few days later than I thought I would.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It doesn't hurt that Sephora actually had an _*amazing*_ free gift with purchase and I just received that plus some pretty great deluxe samples (except for the powdered foundation and the Too Faced tinted face balm, both of which they sent in medium which will be MUCH too dark for my pale wintry white skin) I spent my Beauty Insider points on as well as the Beauty Insider birthday gift which, all things considered, wound up being like a super mega box compared to most of my current subs.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 5, 2013)

My kit B was shipped earlier today but they still haven't updated my dashboard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brittann (Nov 5, 2013)

My Dashboard finally updated for Kit B!


*Borghese* Splendore Brightening Makeup Deluxe Sample-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it    

 







*Annick Goutal* Eau d' Hadrien Eau de Toilette VOC-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it    
 

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Illume* Balsam &amp; Cedar Tin SS Deluxe Sample

Love it? Hate it? Rate it    

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Jane Iredale* LipDrink SS Deluxe Samples

Love it? Hate it? Rate it    

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Murad* Hydro Dynamic Moisturizer Deluxe Sample


----------



## susanleia (Nov 5, 2013)

Kit B shipped and I'm so excited, I may be buying some full sizes of these samples. I'm actually still debating buying the IPKN BB cream from last month, maybe when I run out of my current tinted moisturizer I will.


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm excited for Kit B. I could always use more lip balm. I have some samples coming in the mail from Murad, so I hope it's a different product than what I'm getting.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Dashboard finally updated for Kit B!


*Borghese* Splendore Brightening Makeup Deluxe Sample-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it    

 






*Annick Goutal* Eau d' Hadrien Eau de Toilette VOC-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it    
 

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Illume* Balsam &amp; Cedar Tin SS Deluxe Sample

Love it? Hate it? Rate it    

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Jane Iredale* LipDrink SS Deluxe Samples

Love it? Hate it? Rate it    

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Murad* Hydro Dynamic Moisturizer Deluxe Sample

 So the only difference, I think, is the Murad sample! I believe Kit A is getting a pore minimizer or something?


----------



## carabeth87 (Nov 5, 2013)

They all say deluxe samples? This is my first box. I am excited. Will the perfume be a foil packet???


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 5, 2013)

> My Dashboard finally updated for Kit B!
> *Borghese* Splendore Brightening Makeup Deluxe Sample-SS Love it? Hate it? Rate it Â
> Â
> 
> ...


 I'm also getting Kit B and when I saw that my dashboard had updated this morning I was super happy. I think I am gunna love everything in this awesome box. I've never heard of this perfume before but when I looked at the notes it's exactly the stuff I like. This is only my 3rd month with Sample Society but it's gunna be my best box yet.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 5, 2013)

My Kit C dash has updated. Same as B except no Annick Goutal. It has a sample of Phyto Phytonectar Oil instead. I'm not a fan of Eau d'Hadrien myself (too green for me), so I'm OK with this difference. Looking forward to the candle, lip balm and Murad. Not really interested in foundation, though.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Kit C dash has updated. Same as B except no Annick Goutal. It has a sample of Phyto Phytonectar Oil instead. I'm not a fan of Eau d'Hadrien myself (too green for me), so I'm OK with this difference. Looking forward to the candle, lip balm and Murad. Not really interested in foundation, though.
Looks like it's more of a highlighter than foundation, but regardless, the item I am least excited for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would have loved a deluxe lippie of sorts instead!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Joined SS after getting a free box code! This is my first month and I am super excited! Kit A here, and it should get to me on Thursday!!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 5, 2013)

This will be my first month with SS and I'm getting Kit B. I'm not excited about anything except the candle tbh. I will probably give it one more month to give it a fair chance but this is very underwhelming for my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biskies (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This will be my first month with SS and I'm getting Kit B. I'm not excited about anything except the candle tbh. I will probably give it one more month to give it a fair chance but this is very underwhelming for my first box




Can I ask why?  I'm not trying to sound like a jerk, I am just honestly curious.  You don't have your box yet, so how can you be certain you'll dislike the products included?  It's my first month too and I can understand that there have been some really amazing boxes in the past that I have seen reviewed online.  However, I kind of went into this thing with the idea that it's $15 a month.  For that, I can't expect mind blowing boxes worth $50+ every month.  I think that Kit B, no matter how you cut it, is absolutely worth more than what was paid for it (the candle all by itself is $9.50 at Nordies).  The mind blowing boxes are thrown in here and there to keep people excited about the product, but I just don't understand how this box is so underwhelming.

I'll admit that I'm not thrilled about the perfume sample (I can get those by the bag full every time I go to Sephora, really), but, outside of that, there are some really expensive, lovely products that are being included.  The whole idea behind the box is to open up people to new products that they might never have bought for themselves before.  If you're looking into this like it's Christmas every month, I think the boxes will turn out to be disappointments a lot more often.  I just don't understand, if you're looking at this as a way to try new products that you might not have otherwise thought about using, I think you can be happy every month and super thrilled on the odd months that the boxes ARE mind blowing.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 5, 2013)

***Can I ask why? Â I'm not trying to sound like a jerk, I am just honestly curious. Â You don't have your box yet, so how can you be certain you'll dislike the products included? Â It's my first month too and I can understand that there have been some really amazing boxes in the past that I have seen reviewed online. Â However, I kind of went into this thing with the idea that it's $15 a month. Â For that, I can't expect mind blowing boxes worth $50+ every month. Â I think that Kit B, no matter how you cut it, is absolutely worth more than what was paid for it (the candle all by itself is $9.50 at Nordies). Â The mind blowing boxes are thrown in here and there to keep people excited about the product, but I just don't understand how this box is so underwhelming. I'll admit thatÂ I'm not thrilled about the perfume sampleÂ (I can get those by the bag full every time I go to Sephora, really)*** I think you just hit on a big reason a lot of people might have their gripes before actually getting their boxes. I like perfume myself, but a lot of people are allergic and outside of some very expensive niche brands it's often pretty easy (and free) to get a sample vial. Also, it seems like there's a lot of product repeat--I don't mean brands so much or the same shampoo sample over and over, I mean things like mascara, no matter the brand, several months running--I myself have not bought mascara in over two years because I've received so many in subscriptions or gifts with purchase.


----------



## biskies (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think you just hit on a big reason a lot of people might have their gripes before actually getting their boxes. I like perfume myself, but a lot of people are allergic and outside of some very expensive niche brands it's often pretty easy (and free) to get a sample vial. Also, it seems like there's a lot of product repeat--I don't mean brands so much or the same shampoo sample over and over, I mean things like mascara, no matter the brand, several months running--I myself have not bought mascara in over two years because I've received so many in subscriptions or gifts with purchase.
I can understand that, which is why I was trying to ask what the issue was, really, that made the box unimpressive.  I can see, after half a year or a year needing to take a break if there are repeat products, but my question was more about a new subscriber and what would be expected by one.  She had mentioned that this was her first box, so I was curious.  Like I said, I agree that perfume samples are a bit of a slap in the face (I can get the same smells from the little ads in Vogue every month), but, outside of that, I looked at what's in box B and was rather impressed.  That might change when the box is actually received, if there are a lot of foil packet samples, but right now, we don't even know what exactly will be in there, size wise, and there are already complaints.

Again, I'm not trying to sound like a jerk because it's no skin off my teeth...I don't own a beauty company and I make no money off these boxes.  I'm just trying to understand what the expectations are and why this box seems so blah to her (or anyone else really).


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This will be my first month with SS and I'm getting Kit B. I'm not excited about anything except the candle tbh. I will probably give it one more month to give it a fair chance but this is very underwhelming for my first box




It just goes to show the difference in preferences; I'm also getting Kit B and I think it looks fantastic!  But that's because the items being sent are the kind of things I like to receive.  I agree that the little perfume samples and not worth much and can easily be obtained for free, but even if that were not in my box I'd still be happy with this selection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 5, 2013)

I actually love getting perfume samples in my box because SS usually has unique brands that I can't get locally. I've fallen in love with some of the Diptyque perfumes that were in my SS box that I would have never been able (or thought) to sample otherwise. I live in a smaller town so even perfumes are harder to come by so I love getting them in my subs.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 6, 2013)

> Can I ask why? Â I'm not trying to sound like a jerk, I am just honestly curious. Â You don't have your box yet, so how can you be certain you'll dislike the products included? Â It's my first month too and I can understand that there have been some really amazing boxes in the past that I have seen reviewed online. Â However, I kind of went into this thing with the idea that it's $15 a month. Â For that, I can't expect mind blowing boxes worth $50+ every month. Â I think that Kit B, no matter how you cut it, is absolutely worth more than what was paid for it (the candle all by itself is $9.50 at Nordies). Â The mind blowing boxes are thrown in here and there to keep people excited about the product, but I just don't understand how this box is so underwhelming. I'll admit thatÂ I'm not thrilled about the perfume sampleÂ (I can get those by the bag full every time I go to Sephora, really), but, outside of that, there are some really expensive, lovely products that are being included. Â The whole idea behind the box is to open up people to new products that they might never have bought for themselves before. Â If you're looking into this like it's Christmas every month, I think the boxes will turn out to be disappointments a lot more often. Â I just don't understand, if you're looking at this as a way to try new products that you might not have otherwise thought about using, I think you can be happy every month and super thrilled on the odd months that the boxes ARE mind blowing.


 To clarify, this is my first SS box, not my first subscription box, I subscribe to a lot of different beauty boxes so I understand and don't expect to be 100% pleased with every box. I'm underwhelmed with this particular box because I'm not a fan of Borghese or Murad (really dislike Murad), the Jane Iredale doesn't really excite me and I don't really care either way about perfume samples. There's no real "wow" item for me in this box and since it is my first month with SS, I'm disappointed. That being said, everyone has different hot buttons when it comes to their beauty boxes, so even though kit b probably pleases most people, theres nothing in it I would have chosen for myself.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 6, 2013)

Also I don't really pay attention to the $$ value of my boxes because some of my most "valuable" boxes have been my least favorite, while some of my least "valuable" I've gotten the most use out of.


----------



## biskies (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


To clarify, this is my first SS box, not my first subscription box, I subscribe to a lot of different beauty boxes so I understand and don't expect to be 100% pleased with every box.
I'm underwhelmed with this particular box because I'm not a fan of Borghese or Murad (really dislike Murad), the Jane Iredale doesn't really excite me and I don't really care either way about perfume samples. There's no real "wow" item for me in this box and since it is my first month with SS, I'm disappointed.

That being said, everyone has different hot buttons when it comes to their beauty boxes, so even though kit b probably pleases most people, theres nothing in it I would have chosen for myself.
That actually totally makes sense.  I was asking, knowing this was your first SS box, but not your first sub box (since I noticed you had a trade list in your signature).  I wanted your opinion on the products only because I am not familiar with them and the box, on its face, sounded pretty nice.  I am glad you're giving honest opinions of the brands and, while I hope that I enjoy the products more than you do, I have a better idea of what I'm looking at before I get the box in front of me.

I really wasn't trying to annoy you with my question, just so you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plumplant (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh no I wasn't annoyed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Nov 6, 2013)

I am getting box c and I am not too excited either. I received one of those candles last year in Birchbox, lip balm, could surprise me but we'll see, hair oil just ehh, and we'll see on the other two samples but moisturizer has never excited me. I have tried good ones and so so ones, nothing that just wowed me. Face shimmer, will get used eventually but I hate to admit I have a lot of shimmery face stuff


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 6, 2013)

> I actually love getting perfume samples in my box because SS usually has unique brands that I can't get locally. I've fallen in love with some of the Diptyque perfumes that were in my SS box that I would have never been able (or thought) to sample otherwise. I live in a smaller town so even perfumes are harder to come by so I love getting them in my subs.


 I like them too, not just because I love perfume but I have a husband who is allergic to certain ingredients and some synthetic compounds. I rely on sample vials to determine what I not only like but can wear without triggering his skin or nose.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 6, 2013)

Got my box!

Kit A:





The Jane Iredale is a nice balm and has a slight hint of a lemon scent.  LOVE that!  The Borghese is a nice size, I think they are all the same shade. Since it's got some sheen and is pretty thin consistency, I don't think it's meant as a foundation or BB cream. I will probably use it on my body as opposed to my face.  The Annick perfume smells wonderful.  I love getting perfume samples and like to try new ones.Murad, meh not that exciting to me. The illume candle smells nice and Christmas-y.


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, so what do we do with the shimmer stuff? I wish it was BB cream.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, so what do we do with the shimmer stuff? I wish it was BB cream.
It's a highlighter to use under foundation to have that subtle shimmer peeking through. Smudge it along your cheekbones, on cupid's bow, under the brow line and along the top of your nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, so what do we do with the shimmer stuff? I wish it was BB cream.
You can use it as a moisturizer, it'll give you some color and shimmer.  Might be nice for parties or nights out to make your skin look like it's glowing. I just don't like that amount of shimmer for my face, but it could work over cheeks or as a highlighter on the brow bone too.


----------



## biskies (Nov 6, 2013)

I got Box B.  The Murad product is different, but otherwise it's the same box.  It seems like the Borghese makeup appears a little lighter in my box, but that might just be a perception issue and nothing more.

Overall, I like the box, but I'm not thrilled about the perfume vial (I just have never liked them much) nor do I like that the Murad box looks the way that it does and contains a tub the size of a quarter.  It's certainly not a mind-blowing month for me, but I will use everything in the box (even the perfume, which I think smells heavenly, but only wish it were in a different sample size).


----------



## AmandaMaven (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Box B.  The Murad product is different, but otherwise it's the same box.  It seems like the Borghese makeup appears a little lighter in my box, but that might just be a perception issue and nothing more.

Overall, I like the box, but I'm not thrilled about the perfume vial (I just have never liked them much) nor do I like that the Murad box looks the way that it does and contains a tub the size of a quarter.  It's certainly not a mind-blowing month for me, but I will use everything in the box (even the perfume, which I think smells heavenly, but only wish it were in a different sample size).





I got this box too....except I was missing my Murad product. I liked the samples overall (the ones I did get), I actually LOVE the perfume. It is exactly the kind of perfume I would buy for myself. I was a little disappointed about my CS regarding the missing item. They (understandably, I guess) could not replace the missing sample, but gave me a $3 credit in my account. What I didn't like was that they gave me a week to use that credit or I lose it! I don't get paid until next Friday so I won't have any money to spend until then so I won't be able to use my credit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully next month is better.


----------



## biskies (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got this box too....except I was missing my Murad product. I liked the samples overall (the ones I did get), I actually LOVE the perfume. It is exactly the kind of perfume I would buy for myself. I was a little disappointed about my CS regarding the missing item. They (understandably, I guess) could not replace the missing sample, but gave me a $3 credit in my account. What I didn't like was that they gave me a week to use that credit or I lose it! I don't get paid until next Friday so I won't have any money to spend until then so I won't be able to use my credit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully next month is better. 
Awww, that really stinks.  I think putting an expiration like that on such a small credit is a bit foolish...


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 6, 2013)

> I got this box too....except I was missing my Murad product. I liked the samples overall (the ones I did get), I actually LOVE the perfume. It is exactly the kind of perfume I would buy for myself. I was a little disappointed about my CS regarding the missing item. They (understandably, I guess) could not replace the missing sample, but gave me a $3 credit in my account. What I didn't like was that they gave me a week to use that credit or I lose it! I don't get paid until next Friday so I won't have any money to spend until then so I won't be able to use my credit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully next month is better.Â


 I would defiantly contact them again. This happened to me three time and the second time someone on here urged me to let them know that I wouldn't be placing an order within a week and so it would not make up for my missing sample. They then credited me back some money on to my card. Another time they sent me a new box. So I would contact them and let them know you're not satisfied with this solution. It's not your fault they didn't send all the samples. You shouldn't have to spend more $ to get the credit for it.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would defiantly contact them again. This happened to me three time and the second time someone on here urged me to let them know that I wouldn't be placing an order within a week and so it would not make up for my missing sample. They then credited me back some money on to my card. Another time they sent me a new box. So I would contact them and let them know you're not satisfied with this solution. It's not your fault they didn't send all the samples. You shouldn't have to spend more $ to get the credit for it.

I will try emailing them again in the morning. I thought it was so strange that they gave me an expiration date for my credit, especially since it is only $3. A credit back on my card or just a credit on the site that doesn't expire would be nice. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 6, 2013)

> I will try emailing them again in the morning. I thought it was so strange that they gave me an expiration date for my credit, especially since it is only $3. A credit back on my card or just a credit on the site that doesn't expire would be nice. I'll let you know how it goes!


 SS has great customer service but sometimes you have to speak to a few reps to get a good solution.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Well. . . .got my box today and was excited to open my first sample box and I went to open the pretty,gray,tissue around the paper clips and viola! Nothing!!! Absolutely nothing except paper! No samples! Bummed. . .! Called CS and they are sending a new box, but won't get it till Saturday!!! : (. So this is my day, so far!!!!! LOL


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 7, 2013)

Try again! I received a totally wrong product last month, and they shipped me an entirely new box for free.


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 7, 2013)

> Well. . . .got my box today and was excited to open my first sample box and I went to open the pretty,gray,tissue around the paper clips and viola! Nothing!!! Absolutely nothing except paper! No samples! Bummed. . .! Called CS and they are sending a new box, but won't get it till Saturday!!! : (. So this is my day, so far!!!!! LOL


 How sad! I'm glad they are sending you a new box (as they should) but I can see that being such a disappointment!


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 7, 2013)

I got a wrong product last month and they did nothing when I called them. The girl I talked to wasn't sure what to do and said they would email me. When they did they didn't offer me anything.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 7, 2013)

I got my box today and I love everything in it! I love the little chapstick container, I wish I could hoard them! The candle also smells absolutely amazing as well as the parfum. I'm happy I got a free code to try it out and I'm definitely going to stick with it for awhile!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my box today. I like the lipbalm the most surprisingly, even though it's freakin TINY! The candle is nice, but a bit strong for my taste. I'll still give it a burn and see. Perfume smells nice too, much better on than from the vial. 

As for the brightener, holy mackeral is it sparkly!! USE VERY SPARINGLY LADIES, plus squeeze carefully as this sucker gushes out. I am glad that it's such a large sample, I will not be running out of it any time soon. 

I am happy to have gotten this box for free though, would've been a bit whomp if I had paid. I think I'll stick it out 1 more month tho, see what they deliver for the Holidays!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been a Sample Society subscriber since the beginning.  Unfortunalty I had a couple of really big and unexpected expenses this month, plus had a few weeks off from work thanks to the government shut down (I work on NIH funded medical research studies) , so I had to skip both Sample Society and Birchbox this month.  I have mixed feelings about missing this month's SS.  It seems to be the same brands every month now.  I like the brands they include, but I'm hoping for something really different next month.


----------



## susanleia (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, so what do we do with the shimmer stuff? I wish it was BB cream.
I mixed it with my foundation and thought it had a nice effect.


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mixed it with my foundation and thought it had a nice effect.
Oh good, I was hoping so.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 8, 2013)

I seriously cannot stop smelling my candle lol I love it!


----------



## biskies (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I seriously cannot stop smelling my candle lol I love it!
It smells like Christmas!


----------



## audiophilekate (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I seriously cannot stop smelling my candle lol I love it!
It smells like Christmas!

That's exactly what I thought!  I think it reminded me of Christmas wreaths.


----------



## saku (Nov 8, 2013)

i got my box last night. my favorite thing in it is the candle. and my bf loves the smell. he said 'smells like christmas' too!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


SS has great customer service but sometimes you have to speak to a few reps to get a good solution.

I emailed again and this rep offered me a new box, plus a $10 credit in my acc. Thanks for the advise ladies!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I seriously cannot stop smelling my candle lol I love it!
I'm burning it right now, it sure has a powerful throw for such a tiny little candle. It really feels Christmas-y in here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 8, 2013)

Got my box today! I love the candle, it's exactly what I want my house to smell like during Christmas time. Haven't tried anything else yet.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 8, 2013)

I seriously just want to collect all of the little samples of that Jane Iredale chapstick lol


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm loving the candle too! And the Jane Iredale chapstick. I keep using it. Haven't tried the other things yet.


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 10, 2013)

Did anyone get an email from beautybar saying that their email and password may be compromised? Trying to figure out what's going on and if anyone else received it and hoping a lot of you all weren't affected.


----------



## biskies (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone get an email from beautybar saying that their email and password may be compromised? Trying to figure out what's going on and if anyone else received it and hoping a lot of you all weren't affected.
I didn't get it, but it will certainly worry me if a portion of their database has been compromised, even if I wasn't directly affected.  I'll stick around and hopefully some other SS subbers will come out and we'll get a general idea of what is happening here.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Nov 10, 2013)

I received the e-mail as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Nov 10, 2013)

I didn't not receive that email, but I went ahead and changed my password anyway.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 10, 2013)

I didn't get that message either...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

I got it. The funny thing is that I do reuse a certain combination of email/password on a lot of sites -- but not on BeautyBar. That combo is used solely on that site due to its character requirements.


----------



## biskies (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got it. The funny thing is that I do reuse a certain combination of email/password on a lot of sites -- but not on BeautyBar. That combo is used solely on that site due to its character requirements.
It just worries me because, if there was a certain amount of emails/passwords that were compromised (passwords and payment information should be the most protected information), it causes me to lose a bit of the security I felt in a company.

Now I have to choose between...do I want to keep getting my beauty stuff every month or get angry about a possible security breech?  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got it. The funny thing is that I do reuse a certain combination of email/password on a lot of sites -- but not on BeautyBar. That combo is used solely on that site due to its character requirements.
It just worries me because, if there was a certain amount of emails/passwords that were compromised (passwords and payment information should be the most protected information), it causes me to lose a bit of the security I felt in a company.

Now I have to choose between...do I want to keep getting my beauty stuff every month or get angry about a possible security breech?  Decisions, decisions...

It happens a LOT though, with a lot of companies...I got a similar message today from soap.com, and countless other companies in the past...it's just the kind of thing that happens a LOT these days...I wouldn't stop doing business with a company because it happened. Maybe if it happened with the same company repeatedly, but not once.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It happens a LOT though, with a lot of companies...I got a similar message today from soap.com, and countless other companies in the past...it's just the kind of thing that happens a LOT these days...I wouldn't stop doing business with a company because it happened. Maybe if it happened with the same company repeatedly, but not once.
Yeah, with the amount of hacker power going after everything up to and including banks, this is not an unusual occurrence.  I can usually tell when there's about to be a new round of compromised passwords and banking information worldwide because our computers at work slow down to a crawl.  Unless it's month-end.  That's a whole separate bowl of ick.  But it happens all the time, and you're just not usually alerted to it.  What *is* unusual is the exact message that was sent (emphasis mine):  

Quote:  At Beautybar.com we take your security and privacy very seriously. *As part of our routine monitoring, we discovered a list of email address and password sets posted online.* While the list was not Beautybar.com-related, we know that many customers reuse their passwords on several websites.
Actually, rereading that message, I'm starting to think that Beauty Bar didn't connect passwords to email addresses.  They just stumbled across a list of email addresses and passwords that included a lot of email addresses for their customers and took this action.  Password information for *anything* could be on there.


----------



## biskies (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It happens a LOT though, with a lot of companies...I got a similar message today from soap.com, and countless other companies in the past...it's just the kind of thing that happens a LOT these days...I wouldn't stop doing business with a company because it happened. Maybe if it happened with the same company repeatedly, but not once.
I agree with this 100%.  My "on the fence" attitude probably has more to do with the fact that I've only been with Sample Society since October.  I think it's a lot easier to look at it in that way when you've belonged to a site for 1+ year than it is when you've been a member for 45 days, you know?  Soap.com is owned under the same company as SS, so that explains why you received a message from them.  That said, I changed my password anyway and will just keep an eye out, if it happens again, make my decision then.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, rereading that message, I'm starting to think that Beauty Bar didn't connect passwords to email addresses.  They just stumbled across a list of email addresses and passwords that included a lot of email addresses for their customers and took this action.  Password information for *anything* could be on there.

 
This eases my mind a whole lot.  Part of my initial worry was that A) I haven't belonged to SS for long at all (as I previously mentioned) and B) it sounded as though their UN/PW information was compromised.  This email actually reinforces my happiness in SS rather than degrade it, so thanks for posting the actual message.


----------



## susanleia (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone get an email from beautybar saying that their email and password may be compromised? Trying to figure out what's going on and if anyone else received it and hoping a lot of you all weren't affected.
I got it but luckily that password was unique to beautybar, so I'm not concerned, personally. Also they immediately changed all of ours when they realized the mistake which protected our info.


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 10, 2013)

> It happens a LOT though, with a lot of companies...I got a similar message today from soap.com, and countless other companies in the past...it's just the kind of thing that happens a LOT these days...I wouldn't stop doing business with a company because it happened. Maybe if it happened with the same company repeatedly, but not once.





> I got it but luckily that password was unique to beautybar, so I'm not concerned, personally. Also they immediately changed all of ours when they realized the mistake which protected our info.Â


 Thanks to everyone for responding. I'm still a bit worried. I emailed but will call tomorrow. They said it wasn't their breach but didn't tell me where the breach was when I asked. This makes me thing any of my web profiles could be compromised and that my info could be accessible. Depending on which site - that could mean a lot of info. Argh....I'm going to try to get more info tomorrow.


----------



## jackieee (Nov 10, 2013)

I just signed my mom up for this subscription box for her Christmas present. I think she'll really enjoy it!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 11, 2013)

I got the message from soap.com, which is a part of their family of sites.  But the email accounts I use for the two sites are different.


----------



## biskies (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the message from soap.com, which is a part of their family of sites.  But the email accounts I use for the two sites are different. 
This is a really weird occurrence.  I'm guessing, like someone else speculated, that they found a list of email addresses and passwords that had been hacked from elsewhere on the internet and they sent the email to any email address on the list that they had in their system (since I still haven't received an email from them in any fashion).  My suggestion would be to change the password to whatever account is tied to the email address you received the notification on and also for any other accounts that you utilize the same email address/password combination.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plumplant (Nov 11, 2013)

My box shipped last monday but my tracking hasn't updated since Wednesday... Should I be worried? Ups is normally so good about updating!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 12, 2013)

I also received the password email and sent a reply asking for a link to the document they found or the information in it that was relevant to my account, but haven't heard back (maybe because of the long weekend). 

If you like the Iredale sample, go to the Jane Iredale web site and send them a note explaining your skin concerns/skin tone/what you are interested in from their line, etc. I did so maybe 6 months ago and got a mind-blowingly amazing set of free samples, including a Lip Drink, a mini lip and cheek stain, and Tokyo lipstick in the same mini metal packaging, a mascara, a lash primer, and 6 individual micro lipstick samples in plastic packaging. It made my week! In my experience, they are very generous with samples and have the cutest sample packaging. They made themselves a lifelong customer that day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 12, 2013)

How are you guys using the skin brightener? I tried it on my cheekbones and all it did was make my pores look huge.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 12, 2013)

> How are you guys using the skin brightener? I tried it on my cheekbones and all it did was make my pores look huge.


 Try mixing it with your base or moisturizer. It will give you a more dewy, less Claire's-Boutique shimmery look.


----------



## biskies (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Try mixing it with your base or moisturizer. It will give you a more dewy, less Claire's-Boutique shimmery look.
As the resident old lady (35), I was a bit worried about the shimmery-ness, but I actually mixed the TINIEST little bit with my foundation and used it on my cheek bones and it worked really well.


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Try mixing it with your base or moisturizer. It will give you a more dewy, less Claire's-Boutique shimmery look.


Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As the resident old lady (35), I was a bit worried about the shimmery-ness, but I actually mixed the TINIEST little bit with my foundation and used it on my cheek bones and it worked really well.
Hmm okay, maybe the trick is to not use it alone! Thanks.


----------



## biskies (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Hmm okay, maybe the trick is to not use it alone! Thanks. 




Yeah, I think it's a bit crazy alone.  It's WAY more shiny and weird looking than it appeared to be in the tube.  The key is just using a dabble.  That said, that's a sample size and I can imagine it lasting me a year.  Definitely good for the winter months when you don't want to look all fake tan, but you also don't want to look like you're a corpse.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 12, 2013)

> Hmm okay, maybe the trick is to not use it alone! Thanks.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would definitely mix it with moisturizer or foundation. I'm older than the resident old lady (almost 40) and love it mixed with my foundation. It gives me more of a youthful glow that I'm missing.


----------



## biskies (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would definitely mix it with moisturizer or foundation. I'm older than the resident old lady (almost 40) and love it mixed with my foundation. It gives me more of a youthful glow that I'm missing.
I meant the resident old lady when it comes to my fear of trying new makeup!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 12, 2013)

Loving the Lip Drink! Smells better than the Fresh version...and creamier without melting too quickly. 
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As the resident old lady (35), I was a bit worried about the shimmery-ness, but I actually mixed the TINIEST little bit with my foundation and used it on my cheek bones and it worked really well.

HAHA! I have you beat, you're not the oldest!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biskies (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
HAHA! I have you beat, you're not the oldest!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Fine, I'm just afraid of sparkle.  It scares me the way skinny jeans and Kardashians scare me.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm 34, and also not a big fan of glitter/sparkle...but I also wasn't a fan of it at 24 (or 14, really). That being said, having subbed to a bunch of beauty boxes, I'm learning to work with it, and even enjoy it now (in small doses). Don't know if I'll ever get all the way through that Borghese tube, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I have a suspicion that SS has a higher average subscriber age than most subscription boxes. I don't think that a lot of their advertised brands (Sisely, Erno Laszlo, Borghese, Clarins) are likely to appeal to the younger set. Honestly, they don't even appeal that much to me (I lovelovelove brands like Diptyque though, which I why I subbed), Even at 34, I'm not feeling the need to sample/purchase a lot of anti-wrinkle/anti-aging products.  If I had to guess average age by sample box, I bet it's:

Ipsy &lt; Birchbox &lt; Glossybox &lt; Sample Society

What do you guys think?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fine, I'm just afraid of sparkle.  It scares me the way skinny jeans and Kardashians scare me.

Ugh. I just got shudders. 

But I hear you on the Borgehse shimmer. I'm a bit timid to try it.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ipsy &lt; Birchbox &lt; Glossybox &lt; Sample Society

What do you guys think?

I think you're about right on that. And yes! I love Diptyque too! If you're in Manhattan, diptyque holds their annual sample sale in the spring/summer. I thought people were crazy for buying $90 candles from them, but that was before I tried their perfume samples through SS. 

I was finally able to catch them about a month ago on haute look though, and that was ~50% retail.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 12, 2013)

When it comes to me and sparkle, I make Edward Cullen look like a lump of coal. I love sparkle. But I know how to wear it tastefully.

I'm 24 and I really like Sample Society's selection of brands (Sisley, Natura Bisse, Erno Laszlo, etc) because it gives me the chance to try some of the more expensive, luxury skincare lines. I subscribe to boxes to be able to try expensive brands. Beauty is an investment to me and I like being able to spend a little bit of money to try something I normally wouldn't have been able to.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think you're about right on that. And yes! I love Diptyque too! If you're in Manhattan, diptyque holds their annual sample sale in the spring/summer. I thought people were crazy for buying $90 candles from them, but that was before I tried their perfume samples through SS. 

I was finally able to catch them about a month ago on haute look though, and that was ~50% retail. 

I was sorely tempted by the Hautelook sale, but didn't splurge. I used to live 4 blocks from the Boston Diptyque before it closed (boo hoo). Their fragrances are so amazing and unique compared to the standard perfume offerings that abound...might have to find some L'Ombre or Philosykos now...


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When it comes to me and sparkle, I make Edward Cullen look like a lump of coal. I love sparkle. But I know how to wear it tastefully.

I'm 24 and I really like Sample Society's selection of brands (Sisley, Natura Bisse, Erno Laszlo, etc) because it gives me the chance to try some of the more expensive, luxury skincare lines. I subscribe to boxes to be able to try expensive brands. Beauty is an investment to me and I like being able to spend a little bit of money to try something I normally wouldn't have been able to.
This is the thing.  I can't wear it.  I have so much Urban Decay, I could paint myself as a robot for Halloween with all that glitter.  And it just doesn't look good on me.  I am a natural ginger (super pale, freckly), so I think it's just such a stark contrast.  If anyone has any step-by-step instructions on how to apply it tastefully, I'd give it a go.  This is really as much makeup as I wear on a regular day (sorry for the crap resolution with my iPhone 4...I really need a camera):


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think you're about right on that. And yes! I love Diptyque too! If you're in Manhattan, diptyque holds their annual sample sale in the spring/summer. I thought people were crazy for buying $90 candles from them, but that was before I tried their perfume samples through SS. 

I was finally able to catch them about a month ago on haute look though, and that was ~50% retail. 

If you live in Manhattan, please go sniff around Aedes De Venustas on my behalf until I'm back in town. Also, so sad that Takashimaya closed.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When it comes to me and sparkle, I make Edward Cullen look like a lump of coal. I love sparkle. But I know how to wear it tastefully.

I'm 24 and I really like Sample Society's selection of brands (Sisley, Natura Bisse, Erno Laszlo, etc) because it gives me the chance to try some of the more expensive, luxury skincare lines. I subscribe to boxes to be able to try expensive brands. Beauty is an investment to me and I like being able to spend a little bit of money to try something I normally wouldn't have been able to.

I definitely appreciate being able to sample higher-end brands, which is another big SS plus in my book. Some of the price tags on beauty serums at Neiman's make me a little ill. $1500 for a serum? A few treatments later you could have sent someone to college somewhere in-state. Even if I hit the lotto and loved it to pieces, I don't know if I could plunk down the $97 for the Natura Bisse sunscreen. I am willing to spend more on foundations and color cosmetics, which typically last me forever.


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I definitely appreciate being able to sample higher-end brands, which is another big SS plus in my book. Some of the price tags on beauty serums at Neiman's make me a little ill. $1500 for a serum? A few treatments later you could have sent someone to college somewhere in-state. Even if I hit the lotto and loved it to pieces, I don't know if I could plunk down the $97 for the Natura Bisse sunscreen. I am willing to spend more on foundations and color cosmetics, which typically last me forever.
That's hilarious because my friend, who admittedly has an amazing job where she's paid really, really well in Boston was just talking to me about using some new line called Beauty Counter which you can purchase online or I guess you can become a consultant, which she did just for the product discounts.  She was telling me, "you don't even need to order online, I'll order it for you with my discount, but you should get "The Collection", it's amazing!"  I took a look...$480 for the set (although it IS a lot of products).  I just can't fathom spending that on my face.  I know that might sound silly and maybe I'll regret not having purchased things like that when I am older.  I'm totally willing to splurge on a decent high-value item when it works well and makes my skin feel fantastic, but I honestly cannot justify buying an AM cream, a PM cream, a complexion evener, under eye serum, fine line filler, etc. etc.  It shocks me that some people have the means to spend on things like this.


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 13, 2013)

I mixed the shimmery foundation with the bb cream from last months box today. I have to say I looked pretty fierce walking out the door this morning. AND I turn 34 next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I mixed the shimmery foundation with the bb cream from last months box today. I have to say I looked pretty fierce walking out the door this morning. AND I turn 34 next week.





LOVE it!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I mixed the shimmery foundation with the bb cream from last months box today. I have to say I looked pretty fierce walking out the door this morning. AND I turn 34 next week.




Nice! The IPKN BB cream sample they sent me last month was labeled "02 Light," but was more like "0 Waaay 2 Dark." What color did you receive?


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's hilarious because my friend, who admittedly has an amazing job where she's paid really, really well in Boston was just talking to me about using some new line called Beauty Counter which you can purchase online or I guess you can become a consultant, which she did just for the product discounts.  She was telling me, "you don't even need to order online, I'll order it for you with my discount, but you should get "The Collection", it's amazing!"  I took a look...$480 for the set (although it IS a lot of products).  I just can't fathom spending that on my face.  I know that might sound silly and maybe I'll regret not having purchased things like that when I am older.  I'm totally willing to splurge on a decent high-value item when it works well and makes my skin feel fantastic, but I honestly cannot justify buying an AM cream, a PM cream, a complexion evener, under eye serum, fine line filler, etc. etc.  It shocks me that some people have the means to spend on things like this.

With a high-powered, well-paying job, I'm surprised she has the time to apply all those products on a daily basis. Well, when I'm wearing a paper bag on my head 10 years from now, you can redirect me to these posts and have a laugh at my expense.


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
With a high-powered, well-paying job, I'm surprised she has the time to apply all those products on a daily basis. Well, when I'm wearing a paper bag on my head 10 years from now, you can redirect me to these posts and have a laugh at my expense. 





Sweetie, we'll be sitting together.  One of the youngins around here will have to point us in the right direction and do the laughing.


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Nice! The IPKN BB cream sample they sent me last month was labeled "02 Light," but was more like "0 Waaay 2 Dark." What color did you receive?Â Â Â


I received the same color as you and I have LIGHT skin. I had previously been mixing it with a moisturizer. I really liked my new concoction from this morning.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 13, 2013)

> I mixed the shimmery foundation with the bb cream from last months box today. I have to say I looked pretty fierce walking out the door this morning. AND I turn 34 next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! Hope 34 is great for both of us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As the resident old lady (35), I was a bit worried about the shimmery-ness, but I actually mixed the TINIEST little bit with my foundation and used it on my cheek bones and it worked really well.
Got you beat Biskies! I'll be 48 in about 4 weeks. I'm not afraid of shimmer except at work when I have to put on a more conservative face, but when I go out singing karaoke I'll pull out the stops!


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got you beat Biskies! I'll be 48 in about 4 weeks. I'm not afraid of shimmer except at work when I have to put on a more conservative face, but when I go out singing karaoke I'll pull out the stops!

I do too, if by "stops" you mean "drink too much and stand on a chair to sing like you're a rock star" and if by "sing", you mean "wail into a microphone and then collapse into laughter halfway through the song".    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do love some karaoke, but I'm not going to lie, the above has happened.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm 34, and also not a big fan of glitter/sparkle...but I also wasn't a fan of it at 24 (or 14, really). That being said, having subbed to a bunch of beauty boxes, I'm learning to work with it, and even enjoy it now (in small doses). Don't know if I'll ever get all the way through that Borghese tube, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I have a suspicion that SS has a higher average subscriber age than most subscription boxes. I don't think that a lot of their advertised brands (Sisely, Erno Laszlo, Borghese, Clarins) are likely to appeal to the younger set. Honestly, they don't even appeal that much to me (I lovelovelove brands like Diptyque though, which I why I subbed), Even at 34, I'm not feeling the need to sample/purchase a lot of anti-wrinkle/anti-aging products.  If I had to guess average age by sample box, I bet it's:

Ipsy &lt; Birchbox &lt; Glossybox &lt; Sample Society

What do you guys think?
I agree.  That's why when I see someone complain about Sample Society and how BORING it is, I assume they're better suited for Ipsy or BirchBox.  

I'm 35 and not really one for anti-aging and miracle wrinkle creams, mostly because I doubt any of them do anything more than moisturize or provide sun screen.   I'm also not a fan of glitter/sparkle unless it's nail polish. But I applied the skin brightening cream to my collar bones and chest and it makes my skin look fab!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree.  That's why when I see someone complain about Sample Society and how BORING it is, I assume they're better suited for Ipsy or BirchBox.

*I'm 35 *and not really one for anti-aging and miracle wrinkle creams, mostly because I doubt any of them do anything more than moisturize or provide sun screen.   I'm also not a fan of glitter/sparkle unless it's nail polish. But I applied the skin brightening cream to my collar bones and chest and it makes my skin look fab!
How did we get to be thirty-something??....I swear just yesterday I was 21!


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did we get to be thirty-something??....I swear just yesterday I was 21!





Right!!???  I swear that I was drinking overpriced cosmopolitans at a trendy club in Boston not too long ago, thinking I was SOOO Sex and the City and blowing my money on expensive bags and clothes that I didn't need and generally living for the moment and being young and awesome.  Suddenly, I'm 35, debating whether the Coach Outlet sale is worth it, buying subscription boxes so that I can do my makeup for the grocery store.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh, and I started needing glasses last year to drive and watch TV and generally do anything that isn't within 6" of my eyes.

Thanks, time (/sarcasm).


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I meant the resident old lady when it comes to my fear of trying new makeup!


 I'm right there with you in the old folks makeup home. These subscription boxes have been good for me as far as getting me to branch out a little.


> How did we get to be thirty-something??....I swear just yesterday I was 21!


 I agree! I remember when 30's seem so old!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right!!???  I swear that I was drinking overpriced cosmopolitans at a trendy club in Boston not too long ago, thinking I was SOOO Sex and the City and blowing my money on expensive bags and clothes that I didn't need and generally living for the moment and being young and awesome.  Suddenly, I'm 35, debating whether the Coach Outlet sale is worth it, buying subscription boxes so that I can do my makeup for the grocery store.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh, and I started needing glasses last year to drive and watch TV and generally do anything that isn't within 6" of my eyes.

Thanks, time (/sarcasm).






This ALL hit way too close to home!! Lol


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





This ALL hit way too close to home!! Lol

I know!  I've been friends with my best friend since we were 9.  We were just talking about meeting in 4th grade summer camp and about the trust fall and going roller skating and even THAT seemed like it happened just a few years ago.

People used to stay super cliche junk when I had my son like, "enjoy it, they grow up so fast", but that doesn't just hold true for kids.  I was getting ready for prom like a week ago, I swear!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right!!???  I swear that I was drinking overpriced cosmopolitans at a trendy club in Boston not too long ago, thinking I was SOOO Sex and the City and blowing my money on expensive bags and clothes that I didn't need and generally living for the moment and being young and awesome.  Suddenly, I'm 35, debating whether the Coach Outlet sale is worth it, buying subscription boxes so that I can do my makeup for the grocery store.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh, and I started needing glasses last year to drive and watch TV and generally do anything that isn't within 6" of my eyes.

Thanks, time (/sarcasm).

Honestly, your trendy life experiences sound way more exciting than mine currently. I work part time and when I'm not working, I'm here, online shopping, or playing video games. Oh, and playing with my cats.

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I definitely appreciate being able to sample higher-end brands, which is another big SS plus in my book. Some of the price tags on beauty serums at Neiman's make me a little ill. $1500 for a serum? A few treatments later you could have sent someone to college somewhere in-state. Even if I hit the lotto and loved it to pieces, I don't know if I could plunk down the $97 for the Natura Bisse sunscreen. I am willing to spend more on foundations and color cosmetics, which typically last me forever.

I have indeed seen the prices for the products at Neiman's. Quite intimidating! I don't think I'd ever spend that much on skincare, unless I've used it extensively and know that it works. I've recently been using a sample of La Mer creme and it is amazing! The price starts at $160ish for a 1oz jar and I'd gladly pay that price because I know it works wonders. A 1 oz jar doesn't seem like much, but I've been using this teeny sample jar for the last month and it isn't even half empty. But I also spend more on color/foundation, because I can see and feel the results right there. Thankfully, I don't have to worry about wrinkles for a long time.


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Honestly, your trendy life experiences sound way more exciting than mine currently. I work part time and when I'm not working, I'm here, online shopping, or playing video games. Oh, and playing with my cats.

I think I had a lot of weird, trendy experiences around 25 because I spent the first six years of my technical adulthood serving in the military and you just feel very unglamourous and ungirly and you get out and realize your old friends from high school now all watch Sex and the City and think it's awesome to drink $14 martinis and you feel like you were missing something.

I was probably better off snuggling with my pets.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I had a lot of weird, trendy experiences around 25 because I spent the first six years of my technical adulthood serving in the military and you just feel very unglamourous and ungirly and you get out and realize your old friends from high school now all watch Sex and the City and think it's awesome to drink $14 martinis and you feel like you were missing something.

I was probably better off snuggling with my pets.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
and richer, too


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I had a lot of weird, trendy experiences around 25 because I spent the first six years of my technical adulthood serving in the military and you just feel very unglamourous and ungirly and you get out and realize your old friends from high school now all watch Sex and the City and think it's awesome to drink $14 martinis and you feel like you were missing something.

I was probably better off snuggling with my pets.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ah, I see. All of my old friends from highschool are now all married and have kids. But I prefer the single life, although I wish I had friends who love beauty as much as I do. I guess what's why I'm here, where everyone is an enabler.

And $14 for a martini is totally ridiculous!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And $14 for a martini is totally ridiculous!

...unless the martini glass also contained 5 mini beauty samples, and then I'd be on my way to AA...


----------



## biskies (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
...unless the martini glass also contained 5 mini beauty samples, and then I'd be on my way to AA...

HAHAHAHA!!!!!

And yeah, a $14 martini IS ridiculous.  However, that's the going price on Newbury Street in Boston.  Newbury Street is like the Manhattan of Massachusetts...everything is overpriced beyond belief.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Got my box today! I love the candle, it's exactly what I want my house to smell like during Christmas time. Haven't tried anything else yet.
I love the candle, and the Annick Goutal isn't a bad scent, although I could swear I got it before and didn't like it. Murad and Jane Iredale are always good. I tried that brightening makeup and it just isn't for me. I already have too much shine. I took it to consignment.

Not the greatest welcome-back box, but I'll use everything.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 16, 2013)

I finally tried the Borghese today and I loved it! I used a concealer brush to apply it like a highlighter to my Cupid's bow/cheekbones/nose over my regular foundation (Urban Decay Naked), then blended with a damn sponge. I skipped the rest of my makeup routine this morning (even mascara *gasp*), and I received a ton of compliments about how fresh I looked today at work. I'll take it!


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 16, 2013)

Hehehe damn sponge. Clearly I meant DAMP. Poor sponge.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 16, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like they can't get the Jane Iredale to go onto their lips??? I don't know if mine is dried out or something but I rub it on over and over and I swear there is nothing left behind on my lips!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone else feel like they can't get the Jane Iredale to go onto their lips??? I don't know if mine is dried out or something but I rub it on over and over and I swear there is nothing left behind on my lips!
oh no! Maybe it is a defective one? Mine works great, I would call if I were you.


----------



## biskies (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh no! Maybe it is a defective one? Mine works great, I would call if I were you.
I agree.  Mine works fine and I love it.  I'm sure that they'll be happy to make this right though!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 16, 2013)

I emailed and yet said "I'll look into getting you a replacement" and then the next sentence said "I looked into it and unfortunately it is not our policy to send out sample society replacements. I apologize and hope you enjoy your December box" I'm confused.


----------



## biskies (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed and yet said "I'll look into getting you a replacement" and then the next sentence said "I looked into it and unfortunately it is not our policy to send out sample society replacements. I apologize and hope you enjoy your December box"

I'm confused.

First of all, that's really weird.  Second, you should call customer service.  Never email.  I know it's tempting because email is so easy and there's no waiting on hold, etc., but, via email, they are not as hard pressed to help you.  They don't have to face your anger if they don't help you.  Call.

Seriously, if it's their policy not to replace broken items in their boxes, I certainly won't enjoy my December box after I cancel it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hehehe damn sponge. Clearly I meant DAMP. Poor sponge.
I am still laughing after reading this like, 10 times LOL


----------



## zuribabyyy (Nov 16, 2013)

My box just shipped 2 days ago. I had to call 3 times to sort out why it hadn't shipped. I won't get it until Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plumplant (Nov 16, 2013)

> First of all, that's really weird. Â Second, you should call customer service. Â Never email. Â I know it's tempting because email is so easy and there's no waiting on hold, etc., but, via email, they are not as hard pressed to help you. Â They don't have to face your anger if they don't help you. Â Call. Seriously, if it's their policy not to replace broken items in their boxes, I certainly won't enjoy my December box after I cancel it.


 I responded and basically said "birchbox would send me a replacement if the same thing happened with their service" And I got a response from a supervisor who is sending me a whole new box AND a FULL SIZE lip drink Win!


----------



## biskies (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I responded and basically said "birchbox would send me a replacement if the same thing happened with their service"

And I got a response from a supervisor who is sending me a whole new box AND a FULL SIZE lip drink

Win!

Total win because that lip drink is basically my favorite thing ever.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

Someone had mentioned earlier in the thread that the value of the Illume candles we received in our Nov. boxes is $9...just for clarification-this is incorrect. After falling in love with the Balsam &amp; Cedar scent, I ordered another one from Birchbox in a different scent, (at the $9 price point), and I was pleasantly surprised today when I opened the box and saw that the size of this candle more than doubles the one we received...


----------



## biskies (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone had mentioned earlier in the thread that the value of the Illume candles we received in our Nov. boxes is $9...just for clarification-this is incorrect. After falling in love with the Balsam &amp; Cedar scent, I ordered another one from Birchbox in a different scent, (at the $9 price point), and I was pleasantly surprised today when I opened the box and saw that the size of this candle more than doubles the one we received...




Woah, that's a huge difference.  i still haven't used the candle that came with the box since I'm a Scentsy kinda girl and just haven't even tried any regular pants  Now I'm slightly tempted.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

> Woah, that's a huge difference. Â i still haven't used the candle that came with the box since I'm a Scentsy kinda girl and just haven't even tried any regular pants Â Now I'm slightly tempted.


 It really is! I was shocked, in a good way lol The mulled wine scent from Illume is to die for. Seriously don't think I've ever smelled anything so heavenly...It's just...wow.


----------



## biskies (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It really is! I was shocked, in a good way lol
The mulled wine scent from Illume is to die for. Seriously don't think I've ever smelled anything so heavenly...It's just...wow.

I think i'm going to snag a few for Christmas gifts.  Also, sorry about saying I've never tried regular pants...  I've been home from the hospital for a little while, but still on some potent pain killers and apparently I think I don't wear pants.

For the record, I totally wear pants.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

> I think i'm going to snag a few for Christmas gifts. Â Also, sorry about saying I've never tried regular pants... Â I've been home from the hospital for a little while, but still on some potent pain killers and apparently I think I don't wear pants. For the record, I totally wear pants.


 You know what's crazy??? I didn't even catch that until just now, and I know I re-read your post several times this morning before I replied LOL It's definitely a relief to hear your wear pants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It really is! I was shocked, in a good way lol
The mulled wine scent from Illume is to die for. Seriously don't think I've ever smelled anything so heavenly...It's just...wow.

I think i'm going to snag a few for Christmas gifts.  Also, sorry about saying I've never tried regular pants...  I've been home from the hospital for a little while, but still on some potent pain killers and apparently I think I don't wear pants.

For the record, I totally wear pants.

No judgement here, pants are for suckers!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biskies (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No judgement here, pants are for suckers!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And this is why I love these forums.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No judgement here, pants are for suckers!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 24, 2013)

I skipped my Sample Society box this month and am thinking of just canceling for at least the next few months.  I have been a subscriber since almost the beginning and have really enjoyed my boxes, but I am little tired of the same brands month after month.  I like Ouidad and Murad, but I don't want to sample them every month.  I used to use the 15.00 code every month too, but haven't in about 5 or 6 months.  I just signed on to Beauty Bar and looked at all my past boxes.  Nothing really thrills me.  I think if the 2 Butter London's were in shades that I would use, I might have stayed with it.  That is not Sample Society's fault, but I think I need a break.

Instead of Sample Society this month, I got the HSN Total Beauty sold on the HSN website.  It is 19.95, but I went through MyPoints, and got the points plus a 5.00 off code so it was the same price as Sample Society.  I really like most of the products in the box, and just used the 10.00 off code (and went through MyPoints again) to put towards a set of body care products.

I just posted on the HSN Total Beauty thread, but if anyone is interested in MyPoints, DM me and I will send you a link.  We would both get 750 points.  I sometimes use Ebates too and compare who has the better deal.  This time is was MyPoints with the 5.00 off code plus the points.  I now have enough points for a gift certificate to Old Navy - I love their yoga pants!

I have been a little less than enchanted with Birchbox lately too.  I had 2 accounts, but am now down to one.  I sometimes get the Beauty Sage sample boxes too, so I have a ton of samples to get through.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No judgement here, pants are for suckers!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Agreed. This may be TMI but it's No Pants time when I get to my room after work. Yup.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No judgement here, pants are for suckers!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Agreed. This may be TMI but it's No Pants time when I get to my room after work. Yup.

haha, same. Shoot, unless it's really cold, I live in long shirts/nightshirts in my free time, anyway. And when I am wearing real person clothes (because I spend most of my life in scrubs), I totally tend to live in dresses. Because pants are the worst!!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha, same. Shoot, unless it's really cold, I live in long shirts/nightshirts in my free time, anyway. And when I am wearing real person clothes (because I spend most of my life in scrubs), I totally tend to live in dresses. Because pants are the worst!!
when it's cold... like now... i wear blankets lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when it's cold... like now... i wear blankets lol


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when it's cold... like now... i wear blankets lol
Ohhhh!  I never thought I would own a heating blanket because I'm not 85, but when the heat in my apartment went out I impulse bought a Sunbeam Velvet Plush Heated Throw at Walgreen's and I 



 it to pieces. It's one of those truly visceral joys that can turn around the worst day...being snuggled up in a heated, super-soft blanket. If you see one, you must buy!


----------



## lunadust (Nov 24, 2013)

I swear by heating blankets. My cats approve too LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

HA. My bedroom is upstairs so it stays super warm up here! So I can hang out pantsless even in the winter. Before I moved into this apartment, I lived for my heated blanket.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 25, 2013)

I had one when I was in college and couldn't afford heating! It saved my life. Then it died the last semester I was in college... I cried.


----------



## biskies (Nov 25, 2013)

Funny. I've had joint problems since my early 20s and heated blankets were awesome for that. It's like wrapping yourself up in a big heating pad!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had one when I was in college and couldn't afford heating! It saved my life. Then it died the last semester I was in college... I cried. 
I would totally cry if mine died...and turn on the seat warmers in the Jeep and cry all the way back to Walgreen's and beg for another. I'm sure they've seen stranger things in Walgreen's at 3AM.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when it's cold... like now... i wear blankets lol

Wow! I was just looking through your profile photos and you can totally rock a R.E.D. lip. I'm jelly!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow! I was just looking through your profile photos and you can totally rock a R.E.D. lip. I'm jelly!
Thanks! I was always kind of scared of red or bold lips but I've been slowly trying them out!


----------

